# Strangest things your dog has eaten?



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I will start

Gunner ate $500 once that blew on the floor. Was in $50's and $100's,,,was my rent money. 

Ruby ate a small pack of muffins last year previous followed by eating 4 advent calenders (the chocolate ones that count down to Christmas)...not sure how shes alive today. Didnt even get the runs. 

Lincoln I have to think about...not sure what hes eaten.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Don't know about the strangest, but the absolutely worst thing one of my dogs ate was an entire bottle (well, not the bottle other than the small portion she chewed to get into it) of canine aspirin (they were liver flavored). Vomiting, emergency vet trip, more vomiting, multiple full blood panels, vomiting, medication, subQ fluids, and antibiotics all pulled her through it.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Heidi was on steroids for an allergy. She could not get enough to eat. She was usually a very well behaved dog as far as people food. Came home one day to a torn up bread bag. She got it off the counter and ate a whole loaf, crust to crust, of wheat bread. I had to follow her with a bucket loader for three days until that made it out of her system...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

when Jazz was 5 months old we use to baby gate him in the kitchen when we went to work. He discovered how to open the fridge one day and he and Bunny cleaned us out. They ate a whole rotisserie chicken, a loaf of bread, a few apples and left the rest on the floor with chunks out of them, punctured our milk bags and drank some and left a big puddle of milk on the floor, punctured some pop cans and drank all the pop, along with a few other items which are escaping my memory right now. I purchased a fridge lock after that and whenever he was old enough to hold it for a work day, I began crating him.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Mercury is a maniac for paper towels and napkins. I have often thought that I should use them for training!! A friend of ours had labs and they would raid the dirty laundry, tube socks, underwear, and once a pair of leather work gloves- that episode required the er vet.

H


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Brutus ate a container of fish food (flakes) when he was a puppy. Not the container itself but he somehow got the lid off and ate the contents.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim ate a can of Mink Oil once
I can save you the $65 call to animal poison control

Don't induce vomiting
Feed lots of bread
Wait for copious poo.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Its not strange for a dog to get into the garbagebut Daisy the ultimate theif was found last week w/ the entire kitchen garbage can in the living room. Garbage bag next to her and had everything scattered on the newly scrubbed carpet(gotta get laminate)having her own TV dinner.She had to some how open the slide closet door wher we keep the garbage. I readied the credit card for an ER trip but she was fine.

Malinois.that Gunner has expensive taste LOL


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucky for you most milk chocolate has no actual coco in it and so it doesn't affect dogs. I knew of a westie that ate a whole bag of hershey kisses, unwrapped them and all, and when they called the vet he told them not to worry because there's no actual coco in them.

Rooney ate a tube of anti-biotic cream for pets once. Thankfully that stuff isn't toxic but we learned not to leave anything out at mouth level for a while.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Our pom ate a cactus the kind that looks like a green rose. Can't think of the name. It was a small starter my friend gave me. I had it in a small pot on the porch. I was takeing the dogs out to the pen he ran by grabbed and ate it on the run before I could do a thing about it. He ate it all not a crumb left. He has also ate the cap to a jug of milk. Chewed several cords in cludeing a electric blanket cored. The edge of our bed. Really regret nameing him Chewie.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Greta, when about 5 months old, counter surfed and consumed an entire bowl of almost risen high fiber bread dough. She was discovered very quickly and taken to the vet, who gave her something to make her throw it all up. By the time she was treated the dough had rerisen (she looked pregnant) and there was so much mass thrown up, the vet took pictures of it for me. The staff there for months would comment on it and say how good it made the clinic smell -- like a bakery.

Some aspects of the experience were amusing but it was actually very dangerous for Greta as it might have resulted in bloat. I put the bowl of dough in the microwave now.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

When I was young, in highschool, I was cleaning out the old grainery building. I stepped around the corner just in time to see my collie eating the last chunk of bar bait rodenticide she found. She thought it was just delicious. I was mortified, and rushed her into the vet ASAP. We haven't used bait outside of bait stations for years now, and that would be a good reason why.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Todd said:


> Heidi was on steroids for an allergy. She could not get enough to eat. She was usually a very well behaved dog as far as people food. Came home one day to a torn up bread bag. She got it off the counter and ate a whole loaf, crust to crust, of wheat bread. I had to follow her with a bucket loader for three days until that made it out of her system...


A bucket loader? :rofl:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl ate all but the feathers of a baby dove a few months ago. That evening she left us a nice large caramel-colored soft-serve on the kitchen rug. No birds and no soft-serve since. (Maybe that's why she's reluctant to eat the chicken necks in her raw feedings?)


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My first GSD, Toby, ate about 1/3 of a twin sized mattress and box spring set when I left him in my room one day while I was at school. Boy were my parents mad. I was a teen and didn't even think he would do that! He was maybe 5 months old. He also ate several books off my bookshelf another time.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Last night Lincoln ate a muffing with the little paper wrapper on the bottom. I think thats the worst thing he has eaten. I hope he passes that paper...


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Draco ate the tag off a toy bunny he had.. We hadn't noticed until I saw a white trail in his stool the next morning. We've learned our lesson tho. He also used to go after my socks when I would take them out of the drawer in the morning, but it never went further than a game of tug or chase. He's gotten over that for now


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Sydney has chewed/eaten:
My sister's prescription glasses
a loaf of bread
a box of Kraft Mac n Cheese
A can of Turtle shrimp Treats
and some other things i can't think of at the moment!

Shane was crated most of his puppy days, so he didnt get the chance to cause much trouble by eating stuff, but he did chew up a DVD once


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does my dogs not eating weird things like the rent money suggest they have genetic obedience?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sue LMBO,,I think it means they know if they did eat your rent money, you'd all be out on the streets

Jake ate a chocolate cake once, pulled it off the back of stove, no idea how, but the whole dang thing was gone..Masi used to eat rocks like dog biscuits, but gave that up thank god. Jynx has stolen muffins/cupcakes, wrappers and all...I think that's about it. OH jag will eat tomatoes off the vine


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

shane used to like to take money out of my wallet, caught the end of a $50 in his mouth, took a candy bar from switzerland that a co-worker brought back for me out of my purse and literally unwrapped it, ate it, and left the wrapper, that ended up being a $150 candy bar as I had to rush him to the vet and have his stomach emptied, he ate two pairs of $100 RayBans that I had put on the top of my china cabinet, he waited till I fell asleep, and he ate all my lavendar and ended up somehow getting a piece embedded in his tongue which worked its way through and caused an abcess/hole and he had to have part of his tongue removed. Ended up with a V shaped scare on is tongue. chance dug his way through a comforter and ate the stuffing while I was sleeping and woke to find him literally inside the comforter! LOL He was pooping stuffing for a couple days. Thank goodness it did not make him sick.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

by dog hasn't had anything that's bad for him to eat.
my dog really likes cumcumbers. my dog
will pull a cumcumber off the vine and lay it down
next to your feet and go back and get one for himself
and lay down beside you and eat it. when we're in the kitchen
preparing food rarely does our dog come into the kitchen.
when you bring out the cutting board his there looking for
a slice of cumcumber. he also reacts the sameway when you
handle the ice trays or the freezer bags which we store
ice in. he likes a cube of ice.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko ate the sleeve to a suede jacket, guess it was like a rawhide treat to him!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

When I had my last dog, Lobo, I was living with less-than-responsible roommates for a time and he ate an entire bag of blow-pops that one of them had left out around Halloween. 

He managed to unwrap the suckers and eat the sucker and gum inside. Left the wrappers and sticks laying all over the house. 

He was a trained service dog, so he knew how to do all kinds of things like open cupboards and the fridge on command...but that, my friends, was a task he learned on his own.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's see, when Jenna was around 9 months old she ate a leather couch cushion. Pooped bits of leather for two days and then tried to eat the leather again out of the poop. That was gross. Pine cones were probably one of her favorite things to eat. She would search the yard for them and go to town on them. I had to clean them out of the yard daily but she always managed to find one. She's 16 months old now and has calmed down a lot. She can actually walk past a pine cone now without the urge to eat it!

Our other dog Jasmine ate one of those stuffing-free toys. I believe it was the skunk. She never destroys or eats her toys but for some reason that one was appealing to her. Took about a day for the skunk to get out of her system. We no longer have any of those types of stuffed toys in the house.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

The rent money was on the counter and the wind caught it and blew it to the floor.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

martemchik said:


> Lucky for you most milk chocolate has no actual coco in it and so it doesn't affect dogs. I knew of a westie that ate a whole bag of hershey kisses, unwrapped them and all, and when they called the vet he told them not to worry because there's no actual coco in them.
> 
> Rooney ate a tube of anti-biotic cream for pets once. Thankfully that stuff isn't toxic but we learned not to leave anything out at mouth level for a while.


Haven't read all the posts yet, but want to say this isn't right.

Milk chocolate does have cocoa solids in it, just less than the darker chocolates.

White "chocolate" doesn't have cocoa solids in it.

The thing with chocolate is that you don't know how sensitive your dog is to it. Friend's dog ate a box of Truffles - Not good we're talking dark chocolate here. He was fine though a bit hyper for a day.
Another friend's dog ate a single bar of milk chocolate and landed at the ER Vet.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

As for Dante - Nuttin' honey.
His food that's it.

He was a crate baby though


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I know milk chocolate is bad and so is dark/baking chocolate. Which is why I was shocked Ruby lived.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

after reading all these... I feel so much better about my dogs... LOL :rofl:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You guys are making me feel much better about Daisy ,she might be normal. Thanks


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

*A tube sock*! Our lab mix ate it whole! 

We were in bed one night and JD was in the pooping position as we looked in disbelief and he pooped! Well we thought it was poop then I was like that doesn't look like poop!?. so we sat there looking at it and I finally decided to pick it up, low and behold it was an entire tube sock! He's lucky he didn't die!

This is the same dog that ate an entire *5lb bucket of butter*, he was sick for days! and a brand new *bottle of cod liver oil* (glass bottle) he managed to chew the cap off and drink it all! I didn't know it was him until I seen who had diarrhea for a week! 

*Pant leg with zipper and gauze bandages* My Dad was visiting us and we were building a shed and he got cut pretty bad (needed 42 stitches) when he changed I told him to throw is pants in the plastic basket and I would try to wash them, well Roxy got to the before I did, she then must have continued to the waste basket and ate all the gauze as well! She was at the emergency vets for over 7 days and three weeks later the gauze finally made it out!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We had an ESS years ago that ate (with no negative consequences and lived to be 14):

Strawberry Shortcakes head (the toy)
A disposable razor
A tube of lipstick
A bag of Hershey's Christmas Kisses (and she decorated the yard in wrappers)

A German Sheperd that my older daughter (at 5) fed a bottle of kids vitamins to the dog but told us her 2 year old sister ate them. A bottle of ipecac, no results other than a lot of vomit and a dog whining at the back door to go outside NOW revealed who really ate the pills. That dog lived to be 15

We are a lot older and wiser now......better at dogproofing.


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

> A German Sheperd that my older daughter (at 5) fed a bottle of kids vitamins to the dog but told us her 2 year old sister ate them. A bottle of ipecac, no results other than a lot of vomit and a dog whining at the back door to go outside NOW revealed who really ate the pills. That dog lived to be 15


I know it wasn't funny at the time but OMG! LOL! Crazy! Can't trust those human kids around our babies!


----------

